# my opening day report



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

couldn't make Saturday, so today met my Buddy's son for a hunt...buddy decided to take a trip ....2nd opener he has missed in a row...anyways, we got 7 mallards and a black! both of our shooting skills are a little rusty...great day out!`


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent ! That's a Great day. 
I missed my second opener in a row ---- I can't stop fishing


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

A lot of banging these past couple days here in Wayne county. All wood ducks fast and furious. What a blast. Going to stir fry em this week.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I did not get out Saturday but had a good morning this morning in Wayne county. Saw quite a few geese and mallards and 2 green wing teal. No wood ducks to be found which I usually see early season in this spot.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

mr always has duckmeat on the table!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

5 of us went out and got 11 wood ducks and a bluewing Saturday, we got our limit of honkers(9 only 3 guys today) by 830 today. Ready to wack some more tomorrow morning. Having a fun time with good friends.


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Heading out tomorow afternoon for first time in 3 weeks ! Hope they are flying


----------



## Duckbrian2014 (Oct 27, 2014)

Saturday was ok, with 4 hunters in field. Great fellowship with family and friends. Killed 6 mallards and 8 geese. Sunday went with my brother too a lake, killed 3 geese at 11am. The sun was brutal.!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday was great . We killed a 3 man limit in 22 minutes consisting of 8 teal, 6 mallards , and 4 woodies. Sunday just 2 of us went and we killed our limit in a hr consisting of 3 mallards , 4 wood ducks, 4 teal, and a widgeon. Haven't messed with geese at all but there are a bunch a a few of my spots. Back to bowhunting now, prolly won't watrfowl hunt at all till 2nd split.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Saturday - two guys (6) Mallards, (1) Black and (1) Wood Duck. Sunday three guys (4) Mallards, (2) Gadwall, (2) Teal and (4) wood ducks. I am not going to complain. Saw very, very few mallards.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

We had a good weekend as well.

Sat- 4 guys, 12 geese, 3 mallards
Sun- 2 guys, 6 geese

Obviously plenty of geese in the area, but lacking on the mallards


----------

